# Level.24 for IPAD



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Looks quite interesting...

Level.24 - elephantcandy

Level.24
Elephantcandy
Cost: $9.99
Rating: 4+
Requirements: iPad. Requires iOS 6.0 or later.

Level.24 is a pro-quality real-time spectrum analyzer, EQ, Compressor and Limiter. With up to 1/24 octave band analysis precision and 12 discrete parametric equalizers and ultra low latency, Level.24 redefines audio control on the iPad. Fully Audiobus compatible to receive, process and record sound from other Audiobus apps. Level.24 helps you get perfect sound. In a live sound situation, a (home) studio or an Audiobus configuration, analyze the incoming audio to find peaks and dips and inspect the overall spectral balance. Shape the sound with up to twelve discrete EQ’s, and adjust the output levels with the Compressor/Limiter to add maximum punch.


Features:
Input: microphone, external hardware, Audiobus.
Real-time analysis: 3, 6, 12 and 24 bands per octave spectrum analyzer with average and peak display.
EQ: up to twelve parametric EQ’s, with adjustable center frequency, gain and Q factor.
Dynamics: compressor with graphically controllable threshold and ratio, 10 dB soft-knee mode and switchable Automatic Attack and Release. Peak Limiter.
32-bit floating point internal signal bus.
Ultra low latency mode with 1.5 ms delay.
Recording: uncompressed recording and playback; EQ and dynamics stages can be applied to playback as well.


----------

